# free 70's style font?



## hektik (Nov 29, 2006)

hello all, 

am looking for a seventies style font - i say seventies, but it has to hint at that era, rather than being a starsky and hutch style "70s theme night down the pub" type of a font (of which i can find many)

must be fairly bold, and definatley not script...download must be free as well...

cheers for any help.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 29, 2006)

You could try here


----------



## hektik (Nov 29, 2006)

i am aware of that site: i just want someone to do the searching for me


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 29, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> i am aware of that site: i just want to take the piss


----------



## hektik (Nov 29, 2006)

i was being facetious in my previous post: it's not really taking the piss to ask if someone might have some pointers: all my searches for seventies style fonts result in disco ball/starsky and hutch style overstylised type affairs, or fonts you have to pay £20 for.

it is just possible that someone might have something close to what i am looking for so i dont have to trawl through hundreds and hundreds of fonts


----------



## Largo (Nov 29, 2006)

www.dafont.com


----------

